# star bicycle



## spoker (Mar 12, 2013)

cant get in to get a pic yet or close inspection,anyone familiar with a 10 speed road bike called star?thanks


----------



## rhenning (Mar 13, 2013)

I think you are going to need a picture.  Roger


----------

